# Gotcha lure on P-cola beach pier?



## saltwater fisher (Jun 3, 2009)

Are the Spanish mackerel biting at the Pensacola beach pier? And another question is what time to be out there? Thanks!


----------



## littlezac (Jun 25, 2009)

recently there has been some hiting but be out there early.


----------

